
Command-line program to download videos from YouTube.com and other video sites - LinuxBender
https://github.com/ytdl-org/youtube-dl
======
LargoLasskhyfv
/methinx most people would be more interested in

[https://duckduckgo.com/?t=ffsb&q=frontend+for+youtube-
dl](https://duckduckgo.com/?t=ffsb&q=frontend+for+youtube-dl)

For convenience, you know?

------
sonofgod
Top tip: it'll fairly regularly stop working, because Youtube have changed the
website.

If you encounter this, there'll almost certainly be a new version which fixes
the problem.

------
guessmyname
If you are learning about the existence of “youtube-dl” then…

Congratulations! You are one of today’s lucky 10,000 [1]

[1] [https://xkcd.com/1053/](https://xkcd.com/1053/)

~~~
ashildr
I really like you for reminding me of this wholesome attitude to people
(re)discovering old stuff!

------
hprotagonist
shhhhhhhhhh.

